# Bam Bam and the Blizzard



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

no room to pee on dads fence!








that's better, he made me a snow dog run








look at all the snow!








where's the wabbit?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Whoa. That'a a lotta snow! 

Great pics! Bam Bam is so handsome!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

What a handsome and massive boy Bam is!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow....thats a lot of snow! 

BamBam is such a good looking boy.... :thumb:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Bam, It's Khan! You guys really got hammered with the snow! 
I can't believe how big Bam is. Khan is only a few months younger; but he will never be as big and thick as that! So Handsome!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

It has a really nice head.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Hi Khan! We got hit with 20+ inches of snow in Chicago! Bam loves it! The cold can go though, -20 today with the wind chill!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

He is just stunning!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Very, VERY nice mastiff.. absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Very handsome boy!!!! Lotta snow! Wow.

We are expecting a snow storm here. There is an alert out.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Bam Bam, these are the first pics I saw, and when the pic showed up in the other thread I finally had to comment on how awesome he looks!! Don't know about you but we are pretty sick of the snow here. Ready for spring and some hiking. Plus with Blaze being "off" this year due to digestive issues we didn't even do any short runs with the sled. He's coming along nicely now since the digestive issues but the last few snows have been very wet and or icey, not great weather for running the furries. Plus they weeren't really in condition for it this winter. 

Now Bam Bam he is one rock solid looking boy!!


----------

